# Blackberry Playbook



## luvmykindle3 (Dec 5, 2010)

Has anybody tried the Blackberry Playbook? I read they finally have and update that addressed some of its issues, like email and a calendar. It also looks a lot like the Fire. Has anyone tried the Playbook, what are your thoughts?


----------



## pitbullandfire (Nov 27, 2011)

I was playing with the Playbook this past weekend.  I liked the feel of it but didn't spend enough time for more than that.  I went instead with the Galaxy Tab 7.  I do know a couple of friends that use them for work and like them.  I'll see if I can find more out from them.


----------



## luvmykindle3 (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks..all models are now $299. Just trying to get some feedback. Thank you.


----------



## pitbullandfire (Nov 27, 2011)

My pleasure...I'm always looking at the new tablets and trying to figure out what I will finally use as my tablet of choice...Something to think about if getting a good deal is a priority.  The 7" Galaxy Tabs are now $99 though Verizon with a 2 year contract via their online market...

The only concern that comes with Blackberry is the diminishing use of BB's in the corporate world.  I know my company (among others locally) is moving from BB's to all the leadership and going the route of pushing e-mail's to personal devices (i.e. iPhones and Droids).


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Might want to check Fatwallet forums today. LIsted is Bestbuy selling refurbs for under $200, today only.

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/BlackBerry+-+Refurbished+PlayBook+Tablet+with+32GB+Memory/4063545.p?id=1218454590192&skuId=4063545


----------



## luvmykindle3 (Dec 5, 2010)

I decided to try the Acer iconica A100, instead of the playbook. It's a nice little tablet, but the battery life isn't too hot. I like the galaxy 7, may try it if the Acer doesn't work out.


----------



## luvmykindle3 (Dec 5, 2010)

pitbullandfire said:


> My pleasure...I'm always looking at the new tablets and trying to figure out what I will finally use as my tablet of choice...Something to think about if getting a good deal is a priority. The 7" Galaxy Tabs are now $99 though Verizon with a 2 year contract via their online market...
> 
> The only concern that comes with Blackberry is the diminishing use of BB's in the corporate world. I know my company (among others locally) is moving from BB's to all the leadership and going the route of pushing e-mail's to personal devices (i.e. iPhones and Droids).


I traded my Acer a100 for the galaxy tab 7 plus, and I really like it. I didn't need the 3G service, since I have my Mifi with the all the time.

Now I'm trying to decide which new iPad to upgrade to. I have the original 32gb/3G model. It's gotten really slow, so I'm ready for a new one, once I sell this one!! Can you tell I love gadgets?? Lol


----------



## sebfuloc (Mar 15, 2012)

I had couple of BB phones and now I have that playbook. This is nice device. I can recommend for others


----------

